# [Màj]Conflit avec sys-libs/readline et app-shells/bash[réso]

## y351

Bonjour,

En voulant faire une màj, je rencontre actuellement un conflit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.99 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.6.7-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 Last edited by y351 on Tue May 05, 2020 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Quelle commande utilises-tu pour effectuer ta MAJ ?

----------

## sdauth

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Quelle commande utilises-tu pour effectuer ta MAJ ?

 

+1, par ailleurs, la màj récente de readline a entrainé un paquet de rebuild.

Un petit : emerge -DavquN --with-bdeps=y @world

devrait régler le soucis.   :Wink: 

----------

## y351

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelle commande utilises-tu pour effectuer ta MAJ ?

 

```
emerge -uDNav @world
```

 *sdauth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un petit : emerge -DavquN --with-bdeps=y @world 

 

Même résultat.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-8.0_p4 [7.0_p5-r1] USE="(split-usr) unicode -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"
> 
> [ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-5.0_p17 [4.4_p23-r1] USE="net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins"
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

Peux-tu coller ici (entre balises code) la sortie de la commande suivante :

```

 # emerge -avuDN --backtrack=100 --verbose-conflicts --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y @world

```

----------

## y351

```
emerge -avuDN --backtrack=100 --verbose-conflicts --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y @world
```

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/readline-8.0_p4:0/8::gentoo [7.0_p5-r1:0/7::gentoo] USE="(split-usr) unicode -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2912 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-5.0_p17::gentoo [4.4_p23-r1::gentoo] USE="net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins" 9948 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 12860 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-python/pygments:0

  (dev-python/pygments-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 python3_7 (-pypy3) (-python3_8)" conflicts with

    dev-python/pygments[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_6(-),python_targets_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_8(-)] required by (dev-python/docutils-0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_7 (-pypy3) (-python3_8)"
```

----------

## netfab

Et emerge te demande confirmation pour valider la commande ?

----------

## y351

Ça a contourné le conflit.

Cela nécesste :

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## netfab

Oui.

----------

## y351

Cela mérite une petite explication.  :Smile: 

----------

## y351

Cela a entrainé la re-compilation des packages suivantes :

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/usermode-utilities-20070815-r3::gentoo  USE="-fuse" 49 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.7::gentoo  USE="minimal unicode -odbcmanual -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1631 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r2::gentoo  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17.23.0.2.1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline ssl -libressl" 104 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/gawk-4.2.1-r1::gentoo  USE="nls readline -mpfr" 2916 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre2-10.34::gentoo  USE="bzip2 jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit (split-usr) unicode zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.43:3::gentoo  USE="bzip2 cxx jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit (split-usr) static-libs (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre32" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.125.0::gentoo  USE="pam -alsa (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -debug -doc -examples -oss" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse -3dnow" 1190 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/tftp-hpa-5.2-r1::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline tcpd (-selinux)" 88 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/slang-2.3.2::gentoo  USE="pcre png readline zlib -cjk -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1550 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.19::gentoo  USE="bzip2 nls readline smartcard ssl -doc -ldap (-selinux) -tofu -tools -usb -user-socket -wks-server" 6597 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r3::gentoo  USE="gtk ssl -libressl" 1648 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.13-r2:0/1.13::gentoo  USE="berkdb nls readline -exporter -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 872 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.31.1:3::gentoo  USE="readline -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl -test -tools" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2820 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.54:0/3::gentoo  USE="mesh obex readline systemd udev -btpclient -cups -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools -midi (-selinux) -test -test-programs -user-session" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7 (-python3_8)" 1957 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-scheme/guile-2.2.4:12/2.2-1::gentoo  USE="deprecated networking nls regex threads -debug -debug-malloc" 17671 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/hunspell-1.7.0-r1:0/1.7::gentoo  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" L10N="-af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -de-1901 -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -kk -km -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 471 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.5-r4::gentoo  USE="deprecated readline -emacs -static" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 217 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-ftp/lftp-4.8.4-r1::gentoo  USE="gnutls ipv6 nls socks5 ssl -convert-mozilla-cookies -idn -libressl -verify-file" 1596 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2::gentoo  USE="ipv6 readline ssl tcpd -bindist -libressl" 482 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-block/parted-3.2-r1::gentoo  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs" 1617 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.18:2.7::gentoo  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) (wide-unicode) xml (-berkdb) -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-60.5.2_p0-r4:60::gentoo  USE="jit system-icu -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -minimal -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.4.10:2.4::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -tk -xemacs" 9864 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8:2.5::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -tk -xemacs" 11034 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.187-r2::gentoo  USE="readline systemd thin udev -device-mapper-only -lvm2create_initrd -sanlock (-selinux) (-static) (-static-libs)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/multipath-tools-0.8.3-r2::gentoo  USE="systemd -rbd" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/keepassxc-2.5.3::gentoo  USE="network -autotype -browser -ccache -debug -keeshare -test -yubikey" 6679 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2::gentoo  USE="dbus fils hs2-0 mbo mesh readline -ap -bindist -broadcom-sta -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap -libressl -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) -qt5 (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 3157 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/connman-1.38::gentoo  USE="bluetooth debug doc ethernet examples iptables openconnect tools vpnc wifi -iwd -l2tp -networkmanager -nftables -ofono -openvpn -policykit -pptp -wireguard -wispr" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.6.10-r2:3.6/3.6m::gentoo  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) tk xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -libressl -test -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-mail/mailutils-3.8::gentoo  USE="berkdb clients gdbm ipv6 nls pam python (split-usr) ssl tcpd threads -bidi -emacs -guile -kerberos -kyotocabinet -ldap -mysql -postgres -sasl -servers -static-libs -tokyocabinet" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_7" 2929 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-office/abiword-3.0.4:2::gentoo  USE="goffice introspection plugins readline -calendar -collab -cups -debug -eds -grammar -latex -map -math -ots -redland -spell -thesaurus -wmf -wordperfect" 10814 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/samba-4.11.6-r2::gentoo  USE="acl pam python system-mitkrb5 systemd -addc -addns -ads -ceph -client -cluster -cups -debug (-dmapi) (-fam) -gpg -iprint -json -ldap -profiling-data -quota (-selinux) -syslog (-system-heimdal) (-test) -winbind -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARG

ET="python3_6 -python3_7 (-python3_8)" 18107 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.33.2::gentoo  USE="caps cramfs ncurses nls pam python readline (split-usr) suid systemd udev unicode -build -fdformat -kill (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 python3_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.7.7-r2:3.7/3.7m::gentoo  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl tk xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -libressl -test -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9-r3:2::gentoo  USE="icu ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_7 (-python3_8)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.8.2-r2:3.8::gentoo  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl tk xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened -libressl -test -wininst" 16 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/libvirt-6.0.0-r3:0/6.0.0::gentoo  USE="caps dbus libvirtd macvtap nls qemu udev vepa virt-network -apparmor -audit -dtrace -firewalld -fuse -glusterfs -iscsi -iscsi-direct -libssh -lvm -lxc -nfs -numa (-openvz) -parted -pcap -phyp -policykit -rbd -sasl (-selinux) -virtualbox -wireshark-p

lugins -xen -zfs" 8483 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/postgresql-12.2:12::gentoo  USE="nls pam perl python readline server ssl systemd xml zlib -debug -doc -icu -kerberos -ldap -libressl -llvm (-selinux) -static-libs -tcl -threads -uuid" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7" 19887 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-7.4.5:7.4::gentoo  USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli ctype curl fileinfo filter flatfile gdbm iconv ipv6 json ldap nls opcache phar posix readline session simplexml ssl systemd tokenizer unicode xml xmlwriter zlib -apache2 -argon2 -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk (-coverage) -debug -embed -enchan

t -exif -ffi (-firebird) -fpm -ftp -gd -gmp -imap -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -libressl -lmdb -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -phpdbg -postgres -qdbm (-selinux) -session-mm -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sodium -spell -sqlite -sysvipc -test -threads -tidy -

tokyocabinet -truetype -webp -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xpm -xslt -zip" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/fontforge-20200314::gentoo  USE="X png python readline unicode -doc -gif -gtk -jpeg -svg -test -tiff -truetype-debugger -woff2" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7 (-python3_8)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.14.8::gentoo  USE="caps ipv6 readline xml -doc -gssapi -idn -libedit -libressl" 6254 KiB

```

----------

## netfab

 *y351 wrote:*   

> Cela mérite une petite explication. 

 

N'ayant pas le système sous la main cela sera pour moi difficile, d'autant que tu as déjà effectué une partie des MAJ et que le problème a déjà probablement été résolu.

Il aurait peut-être fallu, avant d'effectuer la MAJ, afficher les conflits avec --verbose-conflicts mais sans utliser --ignore-built-slot-operator-deps=y.

AMHA le conflit qui bloquait le processus n'était simplement pas ce que emerge t'affichait avec readline et ses built slot operator deps : https://bugs.gentoo.org/598503

Mais tout ceci dépend exclusivement de la spécificité de ton système et des paquets qui y sont installés.

----------

